# Uplink Activity for February 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*303 changes seen 2/1/12 at 5:26pm ET (v02)*

*Channels Now Available*
9851 BOWL 119° TP 9 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9852 BOWL 129° TP 24 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9852 BOWL 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6449 KBCW (44 HD Local) SAN FRANCISCO, CA (CW) 129° 1s16 (North California) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5190 WTIU (30 HD Local) BLOOMINGTON, IN (PBS) 129° 5s24 (Indiana) HD Indianapolis, IN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6740 WMDT (47 Local) SALISBURY, MD (ABC) 119° 2sA18 (Raleigh) SD Salisbury, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6339 KBDI (12 HD) BROOMFIELD, CO (PBS) 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Denver, CO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6340 KCDO (3 HD) STERLING, CO 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Denver, CO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6332 KNME (5 HD Local) ALBUQUERQUE, NM (PBS) 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6333 KNMD (9 HD Local) 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6334 KTFQ (14 HD Local) ALBUQUERQUE, NM (TELEFUTURA) 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6338 KENW (3 HD Local) PORTALES, NM (PBS) 129° 10s35 (New Mexico) HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6510 KRSC (35 HD Local) CLAREMORE, OK (PBS) 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5259 KTDO (48 HD Local) LAS CRUCES, NM (TELEMUNDO) 119° 1sA23 (El Paso) HD El Paso, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4919 MLBN (153 HD) MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Added
5061 MLBN (153 HD) MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Added
4748 MLBN MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6453 KASW (61 HD) PHOENIX, AZ (CW) added to 110° 18s35 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (61-01)
6454 KTVW (33 HD) FLAGSTAFF/DONEY PARK, AZ added to 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (33-01)
6455 KFPH (13 HD) PHOENIX, AZ added to 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (13-01)
6456 KTAZ (39 HD) PHOENIX, AZ (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (39-01)
5266 KREN (27 HD) RENO, NV (CW) added to 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) (HD Reno, NV market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (27-01)
6402 KMAX (31 HD) SACRAMENTO, CA (CW) added to 129° 7s16 (North California) (HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (31-01)
6379 KUTH (32 HD) PROVO, UT (UNIVISION) added to 129° 1s18 (Utah) (HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (32-01)
6450 KSTS (48 HD) SAN JOSE, CA (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 1s16 (North California) (HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (48-01)
6422 KSTW (11 HD) TACOMA, WA (CW) added to 129° 10s4 (NW Washington) (HD Seattle, WA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (11-01)
6437 KSKN (22 HD) SPOKANE, WA (CW) added to 119° 2sA03 (Spokane) (HD Spokane, WA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (22-01)
5255 KTTU (18 HD) TUCSON, AZ (MYTV) added to 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) (HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (18-01)
5256 KUVE (46 HD) TUCSON, AZ added to 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) (HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (46-01)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
5779 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5779 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5779
5780 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5780 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5780
5781 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5781 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5781
5782 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5782 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5782
5783 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5783 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5783
5784 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5784 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5784
5785 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5785 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5785
5796 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 110° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 10 Ch 5796
5796 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9398 TCT added to 119° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9398 TCT added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 13 Ch 9398
9399 GODTV added to 119° TP 14 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9399 GODTV added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 9399

*Channels Moved*
232 KTLA (Superstation) moved from 119° TP 20 to 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
232 KTLA (Superstation) moved from 72.7° TP 25 to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
7504 KPBI FORT SMITH, AR renamed KXNW (34 Local) (110° 23s20 (SW Missouri) SD Fort Smith, AR market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
586 ALPHA renumbered 6861 on 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
603 ERT renumbered 6859 on 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
605 ANTEN renumbered 6858 on 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
349 OFFER 110° TP 21 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
349 OFFER 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
193 SCI Science Channel 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD Instant Order)
193 SCI Science Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 129° TP 19 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 61.5° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
5328 USA (105 HD) USA Network 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5328 USA (105 HD) USA Network 72.7° TP 13 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5352 TBS (139 HD) TBS 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5352 TBS (139 HD) TBS 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5329 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5329 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 72.7° TP 28 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5335 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5335 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5367 TWC (214 HD) The Weather Channel 129° TP 17 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5367 TWC (214 HD) The Weather Channel 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5406 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5406 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (2)
5306 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5306 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5350 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5350 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5042 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5043 TBS (139 HD) TBS 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5046 USA (105 HD) USA Network 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5047 TWC (214 HD) The Weather Channel 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5028 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
5034 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5073 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)

*Preview Status Change*
797 SHARA Sahara One (Hindi) 118° TP 22 SD Preview
9448 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9448 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview
9437 TRV (196 HD) The Travel Channel 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9437 TRV (196 HD) The Travel Channel 72.7° TP 11 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
9394 KBS KBS World 118° TP 17 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 990-21 Removed
9394 KBS KBS World 121° TP 15 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 990-21 Removed
264 KTV Kids TV 110° TP 2 SD - Subchannel Mapdown 990-14 Removed
264 KTV Kids TV 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - Subchannel Mapdown 990-14 Removed
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 110° TP 9 SD - Subchannel Mapdown 990-15 Removed
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - Subchannel Mapdown 990-15 Removed
9393 3ABN Three Angels Broadcasting 129° TP 21 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 990-16 Removed
9393 3ABN Three Angels Broadcasting 61.5° TP 14 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 990-16 Removed
9394 KBS KBS World 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-21 Removed
9397 IMPCT The Impact Network 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-01 Removed
9397 IMPCT The Impact Network 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-01 Removed
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 110° TP 11 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-03 Removed
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-03 Removed
9401 HITN HITN 110° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-04 Removed
9401 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-04 Removed
9402 HHS Health and Human Services 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-17 Removed
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 110° TP 5 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-05 Removed
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-05 Removed
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-06 Removed
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-06 Removed
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel 129° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-18 Removed
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-18 Removed
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 129° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-19 Removed
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-19 Removed
9409 TBN TBN 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-08 Removed
9409 TBN TBN 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-08 Removed
9410 LINK Link TV 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-09 Removed
9410 LINK Link TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-09 Removed
9412 UCTV University of California TV 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-10 Removed
9412 UCTV University of California TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-10 Removed
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-20 Removed
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-20 Removed
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-11 Removed
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-11 Removed
9415 FSTV Free Speech TV 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-12 Removed
9415 FSTV Free Speech TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-12 Removed
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-13 Removed
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 990-13 Removed
8577 KSTC (45 Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) SD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (45-01 to 45-45)
8580 KTCI (17 Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) SD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (Station TSID)

*New LName/Text*
6859 ERT LName: *ERT*

*Uplinks Removed*
990 PI Public Interest Channels removed from 118° TP 32 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
990 PI Public Interest Channels removed from 119° TP 9 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
990 PI Public Interest Channels removed from 121° TP 15 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
990 PI Public Interest Channels removed from 72.7° TP 21 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
6803 UP3 removed from 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6808 UP9 removed from 72.7° TP 10 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9800 SPORT PPV Sports removed from 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9800 SPORT PPV Sports removed from 61.5° TP 6 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9801 SPORT PPV Sports removed from 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden)
9801 SPORT PPV Sports removed from 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
19228 IRDZN removed from 119° TP 17 (ITV Hidden)
19228 IRDZN removed from 72.7° TP 22 (ITV Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
9542 NHLHD (626 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 changed to HD 475-01
9542 NHLHD (626 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 changed to HD 475-01
9561 NBAHD (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 changed to HD 470-01
9561 NBAHD (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 changed to HD 470-01
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-03 changed to HD 412-03
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-03 changed to HD 412-03
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-04 changed to HD 412-04
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-04 changed to HD 412-04
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-06 changed to HD 412-06
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-06 changed to HD 412-06
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-07 changed to HD 412-07
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-07 changed to HD 412-07
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-09 changed to HD 412-09
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-09 changed to HD 412-09
5423 FOXFL (423 HD PartTime) FOX Florida 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-13 changed to HD 412-13
5423 FOXFL (423 HD PartTime) FOX Florida 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-13 changed to HD 412-13
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-15 changed to HD 412-15
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-15 changed to HD 412-15
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-17 changed to HD 412-17
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-17 changed to HD 412-17
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-08 changed to HD 412-08
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-08 changed to HD 412-08
5420 FOXS (420 HD PartTime) FOX South 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-10 changed to HD 412-10
5420 FOXS (420 HD PartTime) FOX South 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-10 changed to HD 412-10
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-12 changed to HD 412-12
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-12 changed to HD 412-12
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-16 changed to HD 412-16
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-16 changed to HD 412-16
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-18 changed to HD 412-18
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-18 changed to HD 412-18
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-20 changed to HD 412-20
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-20 changed to HD 412-20
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-21 changed to HD 412-21
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-21 changed to HD 412-21
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-24 changed to HD 412-24
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-24 changed to HD 412-24
5435 CSNNE (435 HD PartTime) CSN New England 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-25 changed to HD 412-25
5435 CSNNE (435 HD PartTime) CSN New England 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-25 changed to HD 412-25
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-26 changed to HD 412-26
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-26 changed to HD 412-26
5437 SPSOU (437 HD PartTime) Sports South 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-27 changed to HD 412-27
5437 SPSOU (437 HD PartTime) Sports South 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-27 changed to HD 412-27
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-01 changed to HD 412-01
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-01 changed to HD 412-01
5410 ALTUD (410 HD PartTime) Altitude 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-02 changed to HD 412-02
5410 ALTUD (410 HD PartTime) Altitude 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-02 changed to HD 412-02
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-05 changed to HD 412-05
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-05 changed to HD 412-05
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-19 changed to HD 412-19
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-19 changed to HD 412-19
5421 CSTNO (421 HD PartTime) Cox Sports New Orleans 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-11 changed to HD 412-11
5421 CSTNO (421 HD PartTime) Cox Sports New Orleans 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-11 changed to HD 412-11
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-14 changed to HD 412-14
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-14 changed to HD 412-14
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 changed to HD 475-02
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 changed to HD 475-02
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-03 changed to HD 475-03
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-03 changed to HD 475-03
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04 changed to HD 475-04
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04 changed to HD 475-04
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05 changed to HD 475-05
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05 changed to HD 475-05
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06 changed to HD 475-06
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06 changed to HD 475-06
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07 changed to HD 475-07
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07 changed to HD 475-07
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08 changed to HD 475-08
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08 changed to HD 475-08
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09 changed to HD 475-09
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09 changed to HD 475-09
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-10 changed to HD 475-10
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-10 changed to HD 475-10
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11 changed to HD 475-11
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11 changed to HD 475-11
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12 changed to HD 475-12
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12 changed to HD 475-12
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13 changed to HD 475-13
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13 changed to HD 475-13
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14 changed to HD 475-14
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14 changed to HD 475-14
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 changed to HD 470-02
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 changed to HD 470-02
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-03 changed to HD 470-03
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-03 changed to HD 470-03
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04 changed to HD 470-04
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04 changed to HD 470-04
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-05 changed to HD 470-05
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-05 changed to HD 470-05
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-06 changed to HD 470-06
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-06 changed to HD 470-06
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 changed to HD 470-07
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-07 changed to HD 470-07
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 changed to HD 470-08
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-08 changed to HD 470-08
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 changed to HD 470-09
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-09 changed to HD 470-09
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-10 changed to HD 470-10
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-10 changed to HD 470-10
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-11 changed to HD 470-11
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-11 changed to HD 470-11
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-12 changed to HD 470-12
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-12 changed to HD 470-12
440 ALT Sports Alternate 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-28 Added
440 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-28 Added
441 ALT Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-29 Added
441 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-29 Added
442 ALT Sports Alternate 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-30 Added
442 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-30 Added
443 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-31 Added
443 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-31 Added
444 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-32 Added
444 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-32 Added
445 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-33 Added
445 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-33 Added
446 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-34 Added
446 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-34 Added
447 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-35 Added
447 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-35 Added
448 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-36 Added
448 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-36 Added
449 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-37 Added
449 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-37 Added
450 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-38 Added
450 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-38 Added
451 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-39 Added
451 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-39 Added
452 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-40 Added
452 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-40 Added
453 ALT Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-41 Added
453 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-41 Added
454 ALT Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-42 Added
454 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 412-42 Added
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-32 Added
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-32 Added
9515 HDALT (445 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-33 Added
9515 HDALT (445 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-33 Added
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-34 Added
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-34 Added
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-35 Added
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-35 Added
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-36 Added
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-36 Added
9519 HDALT (449 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-37 Added
9519 HDALT (449 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-37 Added
9539 HDALT (451 HD) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-39 Added
9539 HDALT (451 HD) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-39 Added
9573 HDALT (450 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-38 Added
9573 HDALT (450 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-38 Added
9574 HDALT (452 HD) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-40 Added
9574 HDALT (452 HD) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-40 Added
9575 HDALT (440 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-28 Added
9575 HDALT (440 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-28 Added
9576 HDALT (453 HD) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-41 Added
9576 HDALT (453 HD) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-41 Added
9577 HDALT (454 HD) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-42 Added
9577 HDALT (454 HD) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-42 Added
9579 HDALT (441 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-29 Added
9579 HDALT (441 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-29 Added
9580 HDALT (442 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-30 Added
9580 HDALT (442 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-30 Added
9581 HDALT (443 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-31 Added
9581 HDALT (443 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-31 Added

8478 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"BOWL" is airing a logo and an odd EPG.
Note 8 more channels for HD Sports! (The HDSKD channels are the capacity behind all of the HD sports channels.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Outstanding! The San Francisco Bay Area now has KBCW HD completing the English language broadcast network affiliates high definition lineup.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 2/1/12 at 6:36pm ET (v03)*

*Preview Status Change*
193 SCI Science Channel 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
193 SCI Science Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 61.5° TP 10 HD - Preview Ended

8478 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

As of 2/1 Science is now included with America's Top 200 & higher http://www.mydish.com/perks/new-channels/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*19 changes seen 2/2/12 at 3:01am ET (v07)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5164 KHGI (13 HD Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) added to 129° 5s20 (SC Nebraska) (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (13-01)
5164 KHGI (13 HD Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) added to 61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City) (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (13-01)

*Channels Moved*
7394 KTMJ (43 Local) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 11s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden)
7397 KTWU (11 Local) TOPEKA, KS (PBS) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 11s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
131 IFC Independent Film Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
131 IFC Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
189 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
189 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
192 ID Investigation Discovery 110° TP 9 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
192 ID Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
218 VERIA Veria Network 110° TP 9 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
218 VERIA Veria Network 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

*Uplinks Removed*
7557 KHGI (13 Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) removed from 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (SD MPEG4 Lincoln, NE market Hidden)

8479 Channels


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> "BOWL" is airing a logo and an odd EPG.


Bowl is live, that's "Super":grin:


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

not showing, although it is listed as AVAILABLE.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/2/12 at 5:07pm ET (v12)*

*Other Changes*
5796 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 110° TP 3 HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 72.7° TP 10 Ch 5796)
5796 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 5796 instead of Independent EPG)

8479 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> not showing, although it is listed as AVAILABLE.


It isn't marked with the usual "test" permission code but the code is close to what we usually call "test". Perhaps a local test, "available" to select receivers in the market for testing?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> It isn't marked with the usual "test" permission code but the code is close to what we usually call "test". Perhaps a local test, "available" to select receivers in the market for testing?


What is BOWL? 9851 and 9852 have NBC programs listed in the guide. It showed up on the guide for the Houston area but when I tried 9851 I got a Dish logo and some jazz. Same on 9852 except the logo colors are reversed.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

Bowl is for the superbowl


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like the end of the anniversary presents ...

*50 changes seen 2/6/12 at 2:32pm ET (v08)*

*Other Changes*
361 MAVTV Mav TV 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
361 MAVTV Mav TV 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
373 LOGO LOGO TV 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
373 LOGO LOGO TV 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5524 UNIHD Universal HD 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9421 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity 110° TP 13 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9421 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD 129° TP 31 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
368 CI Crime & Investigation 110° TP 19 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
368 CI Crime & Investigation 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
371 CTRC Centric 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
371 CTRC Centric 61.5° TP 31 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
378 INDIE Indieplex 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
378 INDIE Indieplex 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
379 RETRO Retroplex 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
379 RETRO Retroplex 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
380 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
380 EPIX1 Epix 1 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
381 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
381 EPIX2 Epix 2 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel 61.5° TP 10 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 28 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
388 PIXL PixL HD 119° TP 21 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
388 PIXL PixL HD 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
389 SUND Sundance 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
389 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5509 RETRO Retroplex 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5512 MGM MGM Movie Channel 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (1)
5523 PIXL PixL HD 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 61.5° TP 31 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 61.5° TP 10 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
394 WFN World Fishing Network 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
394 WFN World Fishing Network 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies 110° TP 7 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)

8479 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/7/12 at 6:52pm ET (v17)*

*Other Changes*
5250 KJCT (8 HD Local) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (ABC) 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Grand Junction, CO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (8-01)
7569 KJCTD (7 Local) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (CW) 110° 26s34 (Utah) SD Grand Junction, CO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (7-02 to 7-03)

8479 Channels


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James - on your "sports uplink" on your page (2/7/12 at 6:17am ET (v13) – 83 changes seen), it looks like those internal Dish RSN's on 110 TP 3 are now being used. So that now means Dish has the potential for 24 channels for RSN's. With that, I notice that tonight's game on CSN Chicago is still JIP an hour into the game. Are all 24 really being used early in the evening so there isn't room for the game to start on time? I would think adding a whole transponder dedicated to RSN live sports, that there would be no need for JIP.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I agree ... with 24 channel capacity there should be less JIPs. There might be some lingering contract issues - but whatever the problem is, it needs to be solved.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*126 changes seen 2/8/12 at 4:42pm ET (v25)*

*Channels Now Available*
6432 KMYS (35 HD Local) KERRVILLE, TX (MYTV) 129° 10s48 (SW Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6433 KNIC (17 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6434 KWEX (41 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (UNIVISION) 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6341 KDEN (25 HD) LONGMONT, CO (TELEMUNDO) 119° 3sB07 (Denver) HD Denver, CO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5187 KAKW (62 HD Local) KILLEEN, TX (UNIVISION) 129° 12s48 (SW Texas) HD Austin, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5187 KAKW (62 HD Local) KILLEEN, TX (UNIVISION) 61.5° 5s17 (Houston) HD Austin, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6496 KTUZ (30 HD Local) SHAWNEE, OK (TELEMUNDO) 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) HD Oklahoma City, OK market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5266 KFRE (59 HD Local) TULARE, CA (CW) 129° 8s32 (WC California) HD Fresno, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5267 KTFF (61 HD Local) PORTERVILLE, CA (TELEFUTURA) 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Fresno, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5255 KVMY (21 HD Local) LAS VEGAS, NV (MYTV) 129° 14s27 (SE Nevada) HD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 KBLR (39 HD Local) PARADISE, NV (TELEMUNDO) 129° 14s27 (SE Nevada) HD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5255 WIYC (67 HD Local) TROY, AL (MYTV) 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) HD Montgomery, AL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5275 WUPL (54 HD Local) SLIDELL, LA (MYTV) 129° 10s50 (SE Louisiana) HD New Orleans, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
158 CBSSN CBS Sports Network added to 110° TP 5 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
158 CBSSN CBS Sports Network added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 5 Ch 158
165 GAC Great American Country added to 110° TP 11 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
165 GAC Great American Country added to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 165
9897 HTBA added to 118° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-01
9898 TVCI added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-02
9899 CTC added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-03
9900 CDYTV added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-04
9901 LAMNR added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-05
9902 RKINO added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-06
9903 KHL added to 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-07
9904 RES added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-08
9968 GMAP added to 118° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
9969 GMAL added to 118° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
9970 VIVA added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9971 DWLS added to 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
9972 DZBB added to 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
9973 NBN4 added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9974 RPN9 added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9980 KBS KBS World added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9981 ARANG added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9982 BTN added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9983 JSTV added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9984 ONGME added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9985 WOWTV added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
7813 PBS (13 Local) PBS FEED added to 119° TP 8 (SD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9209 WKYT2 (28) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) added to 110° 4s10 (SC Kentucky) (SD Lexington, KY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (28-02)
9209 WKYT2 (28) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) added to 77° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 4s10 (SC Kentucky) Ch 9209

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
98 MUSIC Sirius Music Information added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
98 MUSIC Sirius Music Information added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
288 SMITH added to 119° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
288 SMITH added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 6 Ch 288
9535 SMITH (288 HD) added to 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9535 SMITH (288 HD) added to 72.7° TP 13 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
682 ETDRA ET Drama (Taiwan) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
683 ETGLB ET Global (Taiwan) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
684 ETNEW ET News (Taiwan) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
685 ETCHI ET China (Taiwan) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
687 YOYO Yoyo TV (Taiwan) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
688 JET Jet TV International (Taiwan) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
689 TTV Taiwan TV moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
690 CTV China TV (Taiwan) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
691 CTS Chinese TV System (Taiwan) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
692 SLNK2 Sky Link 2 (Taiwan) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
693 SKLNK Sky Link TV (Taiwan) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
703 FTVTW Formosa TV (Taiwan) moved from TP 29 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
709 SETI Sanlih Entertainment (Taiwan) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
710 ETFIN ET Financial News (Taiwan) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
719 STARC Star Chinese Channel (Taiwan) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
721 STARM Star Chinese Movies 2 (Taiwan) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
729 CHNLV Channel [V] (Taiwan) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
906 DAAI2 Da Al 2 (Taiwan) moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9850 KBS KBS World moved from TP 14 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
9850 KBS KBS World moved from TP 15 to TP 21 at 121° (SD Preview)
9850 KBS KBS World moved from TP 17 to TP 7 at 118° (SD Preview)

*Channels Renamed*
613 ISRLI Israeli Channels renamed ISREL Israeli Channels (119° TP 18 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
613 ISRLI Israeli Channels renamed ISREL Israeli Channels (72.7° TP 5 Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
871 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
871 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9635 BTV Business TV renamed WFSP (121° TP 13 SD)
9644 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (94 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (94 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Channels Renumbered*
5780 NYAD renumbered 5720 on 118° TP 13 (ITV)
5781 EVG1 renumbered 5721 on 118° TP 13 (ITV)
5782 EVG2 renumbered 5722 on 118° TP 13 (ITV)
5783 EVG3 renumbered 5723 on 118° TP 13 (ITV)
5784 EVG4 renumbered 5724 on 118° TP 13 (ITV)

*Package Flag Change*
6369 WPCH (17 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA 129° 4s43 (NW Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6369 WPCH (17 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA 61.5° 15s6 (Atlanta) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
8307 WPCH (17 Local) ATLANTA, GA 110° 20s6 (West Carolinas) SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change

*Preview Status Change*
731 TV5 TV 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 3 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
713 VIVA Viva TV (Filipino) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
714 NBN4 NBN America (Filipino) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
715 RPN9 RPN USA (Filipino) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
738 CTC CTC (Russian) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-03 Removed
740 HTBA NTV America (Russian) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-01 Removed
741 TVCI Center TV International (Russian) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-02 Removed
152 CBSSN CBS Sports Network 110° TP 5 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
152 CBSSN CBS Sports Network 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
705 ARANG Arirang TV (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
717 GMAP GMA Pinoy TV (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed x8CS8084R S8084)
720 GMAL GMA Life TV (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed x8CS8084R S8084)
722 DZBB DZBB 594 Super Radyo (Filipino) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed x8CS8084R S8084)
723 DWLS DWLS Barangay LS 97.1 Radio (Filipino) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed x8CS8084R S8084)
657 ONGME Ongamenet (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
658 BTN Buddhist Television Network (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
661 WOWTV WOW-TV (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
668 JSTV Jesus Satellite Ministry (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
704 KBS KBS World 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
167 GAC Great American Country 110° TP 11 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
167 GAC Great American Country 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
712 RES Russian Extreme Sports (Russian) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-08 Removed
749 RKINO TV1000 Russian Kino (Russian) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-06 Removed
591 LAMNR La Minor (Russian) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-05 Removed
592 KHL KHL (Russian) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-07 Removed
593 CDYTV Comedy TV (Russian) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 612-04 Removed
9495 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 110° TP 19 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 152 HD)
9495 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 72.7° TP 17 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 152 HD)
5522 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 152 HD)
5522 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 152 HD)
4152 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 152 HD)
4152 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 152 HD)

*New LName/Text*
9970 VIVA LName: *VIVA*
9973 NBN4 LName: *NBN-4*
9974 RPN9 LName: *RPN-9*
9980 KBS LName: *KBS*
9981 ARANG LName: *ARANG*
9982 BTN LName: *BTN (Korea)*
9984 ONGME LName: *Ongamenet (Korea)*
9985 WOWTV LName: *WOWTV*

*Uplinks Removed*
165 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 110° TP 10 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
165 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 72.7° TP 7 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
232 KTLA (Superstation) removed from 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
232 KTLA (Superstation) removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
8129 KLDO4 LAREDO, TX (UNIVISION) removed from 110° 29s17 (South Texas) (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9851 BOWL removed from 119° TP 9 (SD Preview)
9852 BOWL removed from 129° TP 24 (HD Preview)
9852 BOWL removed from 72.7° TP 19 (HD Preview)
5254 KTNE (13 HD Local) ALLIANCE, NE (PBS) removed from 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden)
7805 KTNE (13 Local) ALLIANCE, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) (SD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden)
9114 KCWI (23 Local) AMES, IA (CW) removed from 61.5° 15s14 (St Louis) (SD MPEG4 Des Moines, IA market Hidden)

8502 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> 288 SMITH added to 119° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
> 288 SMITH added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 6 Ch 288
> 9535 SMITH (288 HD) added to 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
> 9535 SMITH (288 HD) added to 72.7° TP 13 (HD *TEST* Hidden)


The return of Smithsonian?


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

yep by the looks like smitsonian HD is coming back.I wonder what package this is going into.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

bluegras said:


> I wonder what package this is going into.


I think it was on channel 374 previously, since it was in that channel range I think it was in the Platinum Package which is now Blockbuster @Home. Since it would be on channel 288 now next to Ovation it would probably be in one of the AT Packages probably AT200 or higher.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 2/9/12 at 1:06am ET (v28)*

*Channels Moved*
5171 WPTO (14 HD Local) OXFORD, OH (PBS) moved from TP 30 to TP 21 at 77° (HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden)
5273 WTVW (7 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN moved from TP 30 to TP 14 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
9055 WAWSD (32 Local) JACKSONVILLE, FL (MYTV) moved from TP 10 to TP 5 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Jacksonville, FL market Hidden)
9211 WKLE (46 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (PBS) moved from TP 12 to TP 14 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden)
9357 KVTN (25 Local) PINE BLUFF, AR moved from TP 10 to TP 16 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Little Rock, AR market Hidden)
9103 WBNA (21 Local) LOUISVILLE, KY (ION) moved from TP 20 to TP 12 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Lousiville, KY market Hidden)
9263 WQWQ (9 Local) PADUCAH, KY (CW) moved from TP 12 to TP 29 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden)
9265 WPSDD (32 Local) PADUCAH, KY (RTV) moved from TP 12 to TP 29 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 2/9/12 at 1:05am ET (v07)*

*Transponders Removed*
77° TP 30 077.0W 12.64682 L SR: 22500 5/6 FEC TURBO DVB-S *DELETED*

8502 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*134 changes seen 2/9/12 at 1:51am ET (v29)*

*Other Changes*
560 NBATV NBA TV 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 Added
560 NBATV NBA TV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 Added
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 Added
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 Added
923 AUD01 Hitline 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-01 Added
923 AUD01 Hitline 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-01 Added
924 AUD02 Hot FM 119° TP 8 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-02 Added
924 AUD02 Hot FM 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-02 Added
925 AUD03 Expressions 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-03 Added
925 AUD03 Expressions 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-03 Added
926 AUD04 Love Songs 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-04 Added
926 AUD04 Love Songs 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-04 Added
927 AUD05 City Lights 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-05 Added
927 AUD05 City Lights 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-05 Added
928 AUD06 Moodscapes 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-06 Added
928 AUD06 Moodscapes 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-06 Added
929 AUD07 Gumbo 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-07 Added
929 AUD07 Gumbo 61.5° TP 18 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-07 Added
930 AUD08 Piano and Guitar 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-08 Added
930 AUD08 Piano and Guitar 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-08 Added
931 AUD09 7890 (70's-00's) 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-09 Added
931 AUD09 7890 (70's-00's) 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-09 Added
933 AUD10 50s & 60s Hits 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-10 Added
933 AUD10 50s & 60s Hits 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-10 Added
934 AUD11 70s Hits 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-11 Added
934 AUD11 70s Hits 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-11 Added
935 AUD12 80s Hits 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-12 Added
935 AUD12 80s Hits 61.5° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-12 Added
936 AUD13 Shag Beach 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-13 Added
936 AUD13 Shag Beach 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-13 Added
937 AUD14 Country Music One 119° TP 21 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-14 Added
937 AUD14 Country Music One 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-14 Added
938 AUD15 The Blvd. 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-15 Added
938 AUD15 The Blvd. 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-15 Added
939 AUD16 Mo' Soul 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-16 Added
939 AUD16 Mo' Soul 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-16 Added
944 AUD17 Little Italy 119° TP 16 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-17 Added
944 AUD17 Little Italy 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-17 Added
945 AUD18 Tropical Breezes 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-18 Added
945 AUD18 Tropical Breezes 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-18 Added
946 AUD19 Roadhouse 119° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-19 Added
946 AUD19 Roadhouse 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-19 Added
947 AUD20 Holiday 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-20 Added
947 AUD20 Holiday 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-20 Added
950 CD 1 Screen Door 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-24 Added
950 CD 1 Screen Door 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-24 Added
951 CD 2 Rawhide 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-25 Added
951 CD 2 Rawhide 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-25 Added
952 CD 3 Nashville USA 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-26 Added
952 CD 3 Nashville USA 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-26 Added
953 CD 4 Jukebox Gold 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-27 Added
953 CD 4 Jukebox Gold 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-27 Added
954 CD 5 Songbook 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-28 Added
954 CD 5 Songbook 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-28 Added
955 CD 6 Unforgettable 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-29 Added
955 CD 6 Unforgettable 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-29 Added
956 CD 7 Cashmere 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-30 Added
956 CD 7 Cashmere 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-30 Added
957 CD 8 Backpages 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-31 Added
957 CD 8 Backpages 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-31 Added
958 CD 9 Strobe 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-32 Added
958 CD 9 Strobe 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-32 Added
959 CD 10 Rock Show 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-33 Added
959 CD 10 Rock Show 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-33 Added
960 CD 11 Feedback 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-34 Added
960 CD 11 Feedback 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-34 Added
961 CD 12 Ink'd 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-35 Added
961 CD 12 Ink'd 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-35 Added
962 CD 13 NuJazz 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-36 Added
962 CD 13 NuJazz 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-36 Added
963 CD 14 Concrete Beats 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-37 Added
963 CD 14 Concrete Beats 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-37 Added
964 CD 15 Estilos 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-38 Added
964 CD 15 Estilos 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-38 Added
965 CD 16 Fiesta Mexicana 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-39 Added
965 CD 16 Fiesta Mexicana 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-39 Added
966 CD 17 Frequency 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-40 Added
966 CD 17 Frequency 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-40 Added
967 CD 18 Jazz Traditions 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-41 Added
967 CD 18 Jazz Traditions 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-41 Added
968 CD 19 Impressions 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-42 Added
968 CD 19 Impressions 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-42 Added
969 CD 20 Acoustic Crossroads 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-43 Added
969 CD 20 Acoustic Crossroads 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-43 Added
970 CD 21 Plaza 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-44 Added
970 CD 21 Plaza 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-44 Added
971 CD 22 Ensemble 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-45 Added
971 CD 22 Ensemble 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-45 Added
972 CD 23 Intermezzo 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-46 Added
972 CD 23 Intermezzo 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-46 Added
973 CD 24 Easy Instrumentals 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-47 Added
973 CD 24 Easy Instrumentals 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-47 Added
974 CD 25 Swing Kings 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-48 Added
974 CD 25 Swing Kings 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-48 Added
975 CD 26 The Light 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-49 Added
975 CD 26 The Light 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-49 Added
978 CD 29 Lucille 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-52 Added
978 CD 29 Lucille 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-52 Added
976 CD 27 Kid Tunes 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-50 Added
976 CD 27 Kid Tunes 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-50 Added
977 CD 28 Aura 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-51 Added
977 CD 28 Aura 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-51 Added
979 CD 30 Kingston 119° TP 17 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-53 Added
979 CD 30 Kingston 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-53 Added
980 CD 31 BYU Radio Network 119° TP 6 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-54 Added
980 CD 31 BYU Radio Network 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-54 Added
981 CD 32 Hawaiian 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-55 Added
981 CD 32 Hawaiian 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-55 Added
819 VMARI Viva Mariachi (Spanish) 119° TP 12 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-22 Added
819 VMARI Viva Mariachi (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-22 Added
820 MJITO Mojito (Spanish) 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-21 Added
820 MJITO Mojito (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-21 Added
821 LMUSC La Musica (Spanish) 119° TP 12 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-23 Added
821 LMUSC La Musica (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-23 Added

*Sports Channel Changes*
561 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 changed to 470-02
561 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 470-01 changed to 470-02
626 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 changed to 475-02
626 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 changed to 475-02
9542 NHLHD (626 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-01 changed to HD 475-02
9542 NHLHD (626 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-01 changed to HD 475-02
9561 NBAHD (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 110° TP 3 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 changed to HD 470-02
9561 NBAHD (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 changed to HD 470-02
562 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 changed to 470-13
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 470-02 changed to 470-13
625 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 Added
625 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-01 Added
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 changed to 475-15
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 475-02 changed to 475-15
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-01 Added
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-01 Added
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-02 changed to HD 475-15
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-02 changed to HD 475-15
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 110° TP 3 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-02 changed to HD 470-13
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-02 changed to HD 470-13

8502 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/9/12 at 2:46am ET (v30)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6881 UP11 added to 77° TP 26 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
6874 UP29 added to 77° TP 30 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*

*Transponder Changes seen 2/9/12 at 2:45am ET (v08)*

*Transponders Added*
77° TP 26 077.0W 12.58850 L SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK DVB-S *ADDED*
77° TP 30 077.0W 12.64682 L SR: 22500 5/6 FEC TURBO DVB-S *ADDED*

8504 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/9/12 at 2:06pm ET (v03)*

*Channels Now Available*
5155 KCWI (23 HD Local) AMES, IA (CW) 129° 1s21 (SE Iowa) HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5155 KCWI (23 HD Local) AMES, IA (CW) 61.5° 15s14 (St Louis) HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8504 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> The return of Smithsonian?


I hope so. I didn't have that package when it was on before.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

by the looks of it is going into At 200 all they need to do is to pick up the HD Feed of Universal Sports once it launches this month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*82 changes seen 2/10/12 at 12:16pm ET (v11)*

*Channels Now Available*
5155 WTCI (45 HD) CHATTANOOGA, TN (PBS) 61.5° 3s6 (Atlanta) HD Chattanooga, TN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5175 WJPM (33 HD) FLORENCE, SC (PBS) 61.5° 13s8 (Charleston) HD Florence, SC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5184 KNLJ (25 HD) JEFFERSON CITY, MO 61.5° 3s14 (St Louis) HD Columbia/Jefferson City, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5196 KGCW (26 HD) BURLINGTON, IA (CW) 77° TP 6 HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 WBGU (27 HD) BOWLING GREEN, OH (PBS) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5257 WBUI (23 HD) DECATUR, IL (CW) 129° 7s24 (Indiana) HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5262 KBGF (50 HD) GREAT FALLS, MT (NBC) 129° 13s6 (NC Montana) HD Great Falls, MT market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5270 WGGB (40 HD) SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) 61.5° TP 16 HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5271 KVTV (13 HD) LAREDO, TX (FOX) 129° 15s52 (South Texas) HD Larado, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5273 WGGBD (6 HD) SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) 61.5° TP 16 HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5283 KVHP (29 HD) JASPER, TX (FOX) 61.5° TP 2 HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6319 KDOC (56 HD) ANAHEIM, CA 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6464 DISH (49) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6464 DISH (49) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6494 KAUT (43 HD) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK (MYTV) 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) HD Oklahoma City, OK market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6570 KHGI (13) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) SD North Platte, NE market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6665 WHPM (23) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6800 UP4 77° TP 8 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6802 UP2 148° TP 5 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6802 UP2 77° TP 22 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6804 UP7 119° 1sA26 (Cuba) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6804 UP7 129° 7s16 (North California) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6804 UP7 148° TP 7 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6805 UP4 129° 1s37 (Arkansas) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6805 UP4 148° TP 9 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6806 UP8 110° TP 22 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6806 UP8 129° 9s16 (North California) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6806 UP8 148° TP 11 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6807 UP10 129° 12s5 (West Washington) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6807 UP10 148° TP 13 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6807 UP10 61.5° 7s12 (New Orleans) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6808 UP9 119° 2sA10 (Corpus Cristi) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6808 UP9 148° TP 15 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6808 UP9 77° TP 32 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6841 UP29 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6863 UP29 129° 3s45 (South Arizona) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6864 UP29 129° 8s54 (South Florida) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6868 UP29 119° 1sA20 (Tampa) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6868 UP29 129° 12s50 (SE Louisiana) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6870 UP29 129° 3s16 (North California) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6871 UP29 119° 5sA20 (Tampa) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6871 UP29 129° 15s53 (SC Florida) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6872 UP29 129° 16s40 (East Virginia) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6874 UP29 77° TP 30 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6877 UP29 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6886 UP29 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6886 UP29 129° 8s4 (NW Washington) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6888 UP29 129° 10s4 (NW Washington) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6897 UP29 119° 1sA23 (El Paso) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6908 UP29 129° 5s34 (Central Arizona) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6914 UP29 129° 13s10 (Central Oregon) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6915 UP29 129° 15s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6926 UP29 129° 3s18 (Utah) SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7154 DISH (32) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7154 DISH (32) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Traverse City, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7155 DISH (8) 110° TP 2 SD Traverse City, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7155 DISH (8) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Traverse City, MI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7197 DISH (13) 110° TP 2 SD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7198 DISH (43) 110° TP 2 SD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7274 DISH (19) 110° TP 2 SD Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7274 DISH (19) 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7337 DISH (60) 110° TP 2 SD Chattanooga, TN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7337 DISH (60) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Chattanooga, TN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7361 WFBD (48) 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7361 WFBD (48) 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7795 DISH (3) 110° TP 2 SD Gainesville, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7807 DISH (8) 110° TP 2 SD Gainesville, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8659 DISH (45) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8659 DISH (45) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8758 DISH (3) 110° TP 2 SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8758 DISH (3) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8978 DISH (25) 110° TP 2 SD Fresno, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8979 DISH (58) 110° TP 2 SD Fresno, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9148 DISH (14) 110° TP 2 SD Omaha, NE market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9148 DISH (14) 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9149 DISH (41) 110° TP 2 SD Omaha, NE market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9149 DISH (41) 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9244 DISH (55) 110° TP 2 SD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9244 DISH (55) 61.5° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9277 WWJX (51) JACKSON, MS 110° 26s11 (West Alabama) SD Jackson, MS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9277 WWJX (51) JACKSON, MS 61.5° 1s12 (New Orleans) SD MPEG4 Jackson, MS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9294 DISH (48) 110° TP 2 SD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8504 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Suspicious activity in System Info Tables relating to 148W.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Suspicious activity in System Info Tables relating to 148W.


It is suspicious to have "available" channels in the data for a location where there is no satellite?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You know from last FCC filing, dish will relocate some sat to 148W soon (Sept/Oct/Nov ?)... after E16 will be settled.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> You know from last FCC filing, dish will relocate some sat to 148W soon (Sept/Oct/Nov ?)... after E16 will be settled.


The last change at 148 was 1/18/12 at 3:51pm ET (v16) ("9898 ITMP2 renumbered 9699"). This made way for 741 TVCI Center TV International (Russian) to be mapped on 9898 2/8/12 at 4:42pm ET (v25) with the new "subchannel map" of 612-02. Otherwise no changes at 148 since I started watching in May 2010.

Not that today's uplink did anything. The "UP" channels are all placekeepers anyways ... just to keep transponders from being vacant of channels in the system tables (which confuses commercial equipment).

I suppose a little activity is just saying "yes, we know those assignments are there and we intend to use them. Really."


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not receiving KDOC in HD in Los Angeles, although I am receiving all the other locals that are carried in HD. Has Dish not actually made it available to subscribers?


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

what about us who do not have their PBS HD locals from chicago.and we are missing Telemundo,Univision,Telefutra all in HD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> I am not receiving KDOC in HD in Los Angeles, although I am receiving all the other locals that are carried in HD. Has Dish not actually made it available to subscribers?


"Available" usually means available to subscribers but any channel marked available may only be available to a select group. In this case it is highly likely that the channel is available only to a few test receivers as DISH and KDOC work out the final details (either a problem with transmission or permission).



bluegras said:


> what about us who do not have their PBS HD locals from chicago.and we are missing Telemundo,Univision,Telefutra all in HD


They will be there by next February. In markets that have any channel carried in HD DISH will be carrying all channels in HD by February 16th, 2013. Right now DISH is working on a goal of full carriage in 60% of their local HD markets. (In markets that do not have any locals carried in HD it may be beyond February 2013.)


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

bluegras said:


> what about us who do not have their PBS HD locals from chicago.and we are missing Telemundo,Univision,Telefutra all in HD


We Philly area subs also don't have our PBS stations in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*56 changes seen 2/13/12 at 1:06pm ET (v01)*

*Package Flag Change*
625 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
625 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 7 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 7 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

8504 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 2/14/12 at 10:52am ET (v08)*

*Other Changes*
7804 4FREE (23 Local) PROMOTIONAL CHANNEL 110° TP 21 SD San Juan, PR market Hidden - EPG Removed

8504 Channels

*1 change seen 2/14/12 at 2:52pm ET (v10)*

*Other Changes*
7804 4FREE (23 Local) PROMOTIONAL CHANNEL 110° TP 21 SD San Juan, PR market Hidden - EPG Added

8504 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*128 changes seen 2/15/12 at 3:46pm ET (v19)*

*Channels Now Available*
9804 MUNDL 118° TP 18 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9812 RTPI added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9812 RTPI added to 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9813 SICNO added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9813 SICNO added to 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9814 SIC added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9815 SPRTV added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9816 BENFC added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9845 RAI added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9845 RAI added to 119° TP 6 (SD) *AVAILABLE*
9845 RAI added to 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 6 Ch 9845
9846 MDSET added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9847 RAINW added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9848 VIDIT added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9849 RADIT added to 118° TP 24 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9850 RAD60 added to 118° TP 28 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9851 RAIRD added to 118° TP 27 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9883 PLSAT added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9883 PLSAT added to 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9884 ITVN added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9884 ITVN added to 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9885 TVN24 added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9885 TVN24 added to 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9886 RELIG added to 118° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9887 KINOE added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9888 BBTVP added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5255 KXTU (57 HD) COLORADO SPRINGS, CO added to 129° 2s28 (SE Colorado) (HD Colorado Springs, CO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
256 PRAYR added to 119° TP 9 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
256 PRAYR added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 256
6091 SXM91 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-91
6091 SXM91 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6091 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-91
6092 SXM92 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-92
6092 SXM92 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6092 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-92
6093 SXM93 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-93
6093 SXM93 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6093 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-93
6094 SXM94 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-94
6094 SXM94 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6094 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-94
6095 SXM95 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-95
6095 SXM95 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6095 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-95
6096 SXM96 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-96
6096 SXM96 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6096 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-96
6097 SXM97 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-97
6097 SXM97 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6097 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-97
6098 SXM98 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-98
6098 SXM98 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6098 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-98
6099 SXM99 Sirius/XM Music added to 119° TP 16 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 99-99
6099 SXM99 Sirius/XM Music added to 72.7° TP 14 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 6099 - Subchannel Mapdown 99-99

*Channels Moved*
152 CBSSN CBS Sports Network moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
152 CBSSN CBS Sports Network moved from TP 5 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Hidden)
167 GAC Great American Country moved from TP 11 to TP 9 at 110° (SD Hidden)
599 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *and* 599 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) moved to 599 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden)
733 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *and* 733 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) moved to 733 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden)
734 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *and* 734 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) moved to 734 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden)
736 ITVN ITVN (Polish) 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *and* 736 ITVN ITVN (Polish) 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) moved to 736 ITVN ITVN (Polish) 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden)
816 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *and* 816 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) moved to 816 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
718 STAR1 Star India One renamed LIFOK Star India One (118° TP 17 SD Hidden)
15206 WHTJ1 CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (PBS) renamed WHTJ2 CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (PBS) (129° 15s39 (North Carolina) OTA EPG Data)
5280 KBMT BEAUMONT, TX (ABC) SV* renamed KATC LAFAYETTE, LA (ABC) SV* (12 HD Local) (61.5° TP 2 HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5281 KFDM BEAUMONT, TX (CBS) SV* renamed KLFY LAFAYETTE, LA (CBS) SV* (6 HD Local) (61.5° TP 2 HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
577 PFC renumbered 6864 on 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
814 GLOBO renumbered 6863 on 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
815 RCORD renumbered 6862 on 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
6111 RURAL Rural TV renumbered 232 on 119° TP 12 (SD)
6111 RURAL Rural TV renumbered 232 on 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4)
6862 UP11 renumbered 6848 on 77° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6863 UP29 renumbered 6849 on 129° 3s45 (South Arizona) (HD Hidden)
6864 UP29 renumbered 6850 on 129° 8s54 (South Florida) (HD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6450 KSTS (48 HD Local) SAN JOSE, CA (TELEMUNDO) 129° 1s16 (North California) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 48 HD) x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6453 KASW (61 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CW) 110° 18s35 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 61 HD)
6454 KTVW (33 HD Local) FLAGSTAFF/DONEY PARK, AZ 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 33 HD)
6455 KFPH (13 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 13 HD)
6456 KTAZ (39 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ (TELEMUNDO) 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 39 HD)
6379 KUTH (32 HD Local) PROVO, UT (UNIVISION) 129° 1s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 32 HD)
6422 KSTW (11 HD Local) TACOMA, WA (CW) 129° 10s4 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 11 HD)
6402 KMAX (31 HD Local) SACRAMENTO, CA (CW) 129° 7s16 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 31 HD)
6319 KDOC (56 HD) ANAHEIM, CA 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5255 KTTU (18 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ (MYTV) 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 18 HD)
5256 KUVE (46 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 46 HD)
6437 KSKN (22 HD Local) SPOKANE, WA (CW) 119° 2sA03 (Spokane) HD Spokane, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 22 HD)
9209 WKYT2 (28 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) 110° 4s10 (SC Kentucky) SD Lexington, KY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 28) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
9209 WKYT2 (28 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) 77° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 28) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
7361 WFBD (48 Local) 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 48) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
7361 WFBD (48 Local) 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 48) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5257 WBUI (23 HD Local) DECATUR, IL (CW) 129° 7s24 (Indiana) HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 23 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5175 WJPM (33 HD Local) FLORENCE, SC (PBS) 61.5° 13s8 (Charleston) HD Florence, SC market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 33 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
731 TV5 TV 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
788 TVASA TV Asia (Hindi) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
797 SHARA Sahara One (Hindi) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
167 GAC Great American Country 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 167 on 110° TP 9 (instead of 110° TP 11)

*Other Changes*
600 RAI RAItalia 119° TP 6 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
600 RAI RAItalia 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4)
611 BBTVP BabyTV (Polish) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden
727 VIDIT Video Italia 118° TP 29 SD Hidden
728 RAI RAI 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
730 RAINW RAI News 24 (Italian) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden
817 SIC SPT (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden
908 RAD60 Radio Italia Anni 60 118° TP 28 Audio Hidden
909 RADIT Radio Italia 118° TP 24 Audio Hidden
910 RAIRD RAItalia Radio 118° TP 27 Audio Hidden
737 KINOE Kino Europa (Polish) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
756 MDSET Mediaset Italia 118° TP 15 SD Hidden
767 RELIG Religia TV (Arabic) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden
739 BENFC Benfica TV (Portuguese) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden
609 SPRTV Sport TV Americas (Portuguese) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden

*Uplinks Removed*
682 ETDRA ET Drama (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
683 ETGLB ET Global (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
684 ETNEW ET News (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
685 ETCHI ET China (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
687 YOYO Yoyo TV (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
688 JET Jet TV International (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
689 TTV Taiwan TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
690 CTV China TV (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
691 CTS Chinese TV System (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
692 SLNK2 Sky Link 2 (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
693 SKLNK Sky Link TV (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
703 FTVTW Formosa TV (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
709 SETI Sanlih Entertainment (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
710 ETFIN ET Financial News (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
719 STARC Star Chinese Channel (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
721 STARM Star Chinese Movies 2 (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
724 MUNDL [International Channel] removed from 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
729 CHNLV Channel [V] (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
906 DAAI2 Da Al 2 (Taiwan) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6845 UP11 removed from 72.7° TP 14 (HD Hidden)
9850 KBS KBS World removed from 118° TP 7 (SD Preview)
9850 KBS KBS World removed from 121° TP 21 (SD Preview)
9850 KBS KBS World removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD Hidden)
7843 WJPM (33 Local) FLORENCE, SC (PBS) removed from 61.5° 13s8 (Charleston) (SD MPEG4 Florence, SC market Hidden)

8521 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/15/12 at 6:52pm ET (v20)*

*Channels Now Available*
256 PRAYR 119° TP 9 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
256 PRAYR 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*

8521 Channels


----------



## kalone (May 6, 2010)

Great Lexington, KY gets CW on channel 28. Just checked it works. 27 is local CBS, WKYt2 is Sub 27.2 OTA and is CW. 

9209 WKYT2 (28 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) 77° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 28) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

6319 KDOC (56 HD) ANAHEIM, CA 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change

This package flag change made the channel generally available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> 6319 KDOC (56 HD) ANAHEIM, CA 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
> 
> This package flag change made the channel generally available.


Cool. I hope you enjoy the channel.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> Cool. I hope you enjoy the channel.


Thanks. I was posting to assist with decoding the meanings of the package flags. Or is that information already clear? Do we know what the package flags are/mean?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*181 changes seen 2/16/12 at 2:52pm ET (v27)*

*Other Changes*
107 CMDY Comedy Central 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
107 CMDY Comedy Central 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
108 LIFE Lifetime 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
108 LIFE Lifetime 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
112 HGTV Home & Garden TV 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
112 HGTV Home & Garden TV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
114 E! E! Entertainment TV 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
114 E! E! Entertainment TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
118 A&E A&E 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (22)
118 A&E A&E 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (22)
120 HIST History Channel 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
120 HIST History Channel 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
122 SYFY SyFy Channel 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (20)
122 SYFY SyFy Channel 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (20)
140 ESPN ESPN 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
140 ESPN ESPN 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
166 CMT Country Music TV 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (16)
166 CMT Country Music TV 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (16)
170 NICK Nickelodeon 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
170 NICK Nickelodeon 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
171 NICKW Nickelodeon West 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
171 NICKW Nickelodeon West 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
176 TOON Cartoon Channel 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
176 TOON Cartoon Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
177 TOONW Cartoon Channel West 110° TP 5 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
177 TOONW Cartoon Channel West 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (21)
182 DISC Discovery Channel 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (25)
182 DISC Discovery Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (25)
200 CNN CNN 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
200 CNN CNN 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
404 HRTV Horse Racing TV 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
404 HRTV Horse Racing TV 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
19052 ITVGV 119° TP 17 ITV Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
19052 ITVGV 72.7° TP 23 ITV Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
105 USA USA Network 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
105 USA USA Network 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
110 FOOD Food Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (22)
110 FOOD Food Channel 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (22)
117 TVGN TV Guide Network 119° TP 14 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (16)
117 TVGN TV Guide Network 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (16)
139 TBS TBS 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
139 TBS TBS 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
142 ESNWS ESPNews 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
142 ESNWS ESPNews 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
144 ESPN2 ESPN 2 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
144 ESPN2 ESPN 2 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
172 DISE Disney (East) 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
172 DISE Disney (East) 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
173 DISW Disney (West) 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
173 DISW Disney (West) 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
196 TRV The Travel Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
196 TRV The Travel Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
208 CNBC CNBC 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
208 CNBC CNBC 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
210 CSPAN CSPAN 119° TP 9 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (20)
210 CSPAN CSPAN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (20)
211 CSPN2 CSPAN 2 119° TP 9 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (20)
211 CSPN2 CSPAN 2 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (20)
214 TWC The Weather Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (26)
214 TWC The Weather Channel 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (26)
219 ALIVE America's Auction Network 110° TP 10 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
219 ALIVE America's Auction Network 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
221 BUY! (Shopping) 110° TP 10 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
221 BUY! (Shopping) 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
224 SHOP (Infomercials) 110° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
224 SHOP (Infomercials) 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
225 SALE (Infomercials) 119° TP 9 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
225 SALE (Infomercials) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
261 EWTN Eternal World TV 119° TP 9 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (16)
261 EWTN Eternal World TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (16)
9602 BTV Business TV 119° TP 9 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
106 TVLND TV Land 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (17)
106 TVLND TV Land 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (17)
138 TNT TNT 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (22)
138 TNT TNT 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (22)
160 MTV MTV 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
160 MTV MTV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
161 MTV2 MTV2 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
161 MTV2 MTV2 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
162 VH1 VH-1 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (17)
162 VH1 VH-1 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (17)
168 SPIKE Spike 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
168 SPIKE Spike 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (18)
180 ABCFM ABC Family 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
180 ABCFM ABC Family 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
183 TLC The Learning Channel 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (25)
183 TLC The Learning Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (25)
202 HLN CNN Headline News 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
202 HLN CNN Headline News 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (23)
260 TBN TBN 119° TP 9 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
260 TBN TBN 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (19)
263 DYSTR Daystar 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
263 DYSTR Daystar 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
264 KTV Kids TV 110° TP 2 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
264 KTV Kids TV 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 110° TP 9 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
267 CTN Christian TV Network 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
267 CTN Christian TV Network 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9394 KBS KBS World 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9397 IMPCT The Impact Network 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9397 IMPCT The Impact Network 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 110° TP 11 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9401 HITN HITN 110° TP 6 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9401 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9402 HHS Health and Human Services 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 110° TP 5 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel 129° TP 21 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 129° TP 21 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9409 TBN TBN 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9409 TBN TBN 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9410 LINK Link TV 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9410 LINK Link TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9412 UCTV University of California TV 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9412 UCTV University of California TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9415 FSTV Free Speech TV 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9415 FSTV Free Speech TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
136 FX FX 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
136 FX FX 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
141 ESPNU ESPN U 119° TP 11 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (7)
141 ESPNU ESPN U 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (7)
197 DOC Documentary Channel 110° TP 1 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
197 DOC Documentary Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (10)
205 FXNWS Fox News 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (8)
205 FXNWS Fox News 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (8)
216 ION ION 119° TP 14 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
216 ION ION 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
217 IONW ION West 110° TP 1 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (9)
258 CHRCH The Church Channel 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (7)
258 CHRCH The Church Channel 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (7)
299 REELZ Reelz 119° TP 9 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (8)
299 REELZ Reelz 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (8)

*Sports Channel Changes*
145 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
145 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
147 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
147 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
148 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
148 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (15)
146 ESP2A ESPN 2 Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
146 ESP2A ESPN 2 Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
455 SPORT PPV Sports 119° TP 13 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
455 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
456 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 6 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
456 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
457 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 2 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
457 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
458 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 15 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
458 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
459 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 14 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
459 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
460 SPORT PPV Sports 119° TP 16 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
460 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
461 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 16 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
461 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
462 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 2 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
462 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
463 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 2 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
463 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
464 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 2 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
464 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
465 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
465 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
466 SPORT PPV Sports 119° TP 18 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
466 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
467 SPORT PPV Sports 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
467 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)
469 SPORT PPV Sports 61.5° TP 29 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (11)

8521 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> Thanks. I was posting to assist with decoding the meanings of the package flags. Or is that information already clear? Do we know what the package flags are/mean?


We have a clue, but I do not believe anyone has successfully mapped the package flags to specific packages. The only real "known" is the specific flag that is used on most test channels. We mark any channel with that flag as "testing" and mark channels with other flags as "available" - although the channel in question was a good example of an "available to some" testing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 2/18/12 at 1:02am ET (v06)*

*Uplinks Removed*
207 CNBCW CNBCW removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Instant Order)
207 CNBCW CNBCW removed from 61.5° TP 6 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4717 CNBCW CNBCW removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
4717 CNBCW CNBCW removed from 61.5° TP 6 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

8517 Channels


----------



## Finnigan (Jun 16, 2010)

Why are so many channels being moved off 61.5?

What is the future plan for 61.5?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

This is only a guess - but I would say Dish's ultimate plan will be to put as much CONUS programming on 72.7 as possible, and use 61.5 as a spotbeam bird for mainly locals, using some CONUS transponders on 61.5 as spillover from 72.7 .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Finnigan said:


> Why are so many channels being moved off 61.5?
> 
> What is the future plan for 61.5?


How many ? Two ?


----------



## Finnigan (Jun 16, 2010)

At least 20 from what I recorded above.

All went to 119 or 110.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Finnigan said:


> At least 20 from what I recorded above.
> 
> All went to 119 or 110.


What channels are you talking about?

Dish has been moving international channels off of 61.5... but I haven't noticed any other major moves... and certainly not a channel moving from 61.5 to 110/119.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Finnigan said:


> At least 20 from what I recorded above.
> 
> All went to 119 or 110.


Please present such list here (if possible with URLs to particular reports) for verification.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/21/12 at 12:51pm ET (v00)*

*Channels Now Available*
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction Added
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction Added

8517 Channels


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

All sports channel HD and all NBA League Pass HD moved from the 61.5


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> *2 changes seen 2/21/12 at 12:51pm ET (v00)*
> 
> *Channels Now Available*
> 201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction Added
> ...


Precuser to CNNI I hope!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

a_maymi said:


> All sports channel HD and all NBA League Pass HD moved from the 61.5


When?

I'm not seeing evidence of this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*243 changes seen 2/22/12 at 4:23pm ET (v09)*

*Channels Now Available*
402 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
402 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
687 MSALA [International Channel] added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9829 ANTEN added to 118° TP 31 (SD) *AVAILABLE*
9830 ERT added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9831 ALPHA added to 118° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9832 ANTPR added to 118° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9833 ANTRA added to 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9834 ERA-5 added to 118° TP 30 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9835 ERASP added to 118° TP 26 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9836 NT105 added to 118° TP 30 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9837 RYTHM added to 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9838 SSPFM added to 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6666 WHPM (31 Local) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
5739 EARTH (70 Local) DISH Earth Channel added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
5267 KSCW (5 HD) WICHITA, KS (CW) added to 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) (HD Wichita, KS market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (5-01)

*Channels Moved*
576 TENCR TEN Cricket moved from TP 29 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
577 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) moved from TP 20 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
582 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) moved from TP 21 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
584 NEO NEO Cricket moved from TP 15 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
591 LAMNR La Minor (Russian) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
593 CDYTV Comedy TV (Russian) moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
599 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
601 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) moved from TP 17 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
605 ANTEN Antenna Satellite (Greek) moved from TP 20 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
609 SPRTV Sport TV Americas (Portuguese) moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
611 BBTVP BabyTV (Polish) moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
646 ONE One World Sport moved from TP 18 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
657 ONGME Ongamenet (Korean) moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
658 BTN Buddhist Television Network (Korean) moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
661 WOWTV WOW-TV (Korean) moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
668 JSTV Jesus Satellite Ministry (Korean) moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
704 KBS KBS World moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
705 ARANG Arirang TV (Korean) moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
712 RES Russian Extreme Sports (Russian) moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
713 VIVA Viva TV (Filipino) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
714 NBN4 NBN America (Filipino) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
715 RPN9 RPN USA (Filipino) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
717 GMAP GMA Pinoy TV (Filipino) moved from TP 20 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
720 GMAL GMA Life TV (Filipino) moved from TP 20 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
722 DZBB DZBB 594 Super Radyo (Filipino) moved from TP 20 to TP 3 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
723 DWLS DWLS Barangay LS 97.1 Radio (Filipino) moved from TP 20 to TP 3 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
728 RAI RAI moved from TP 27 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
733 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
734 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
736 ITVN ITVN (Polish) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
737 KINOE Kino Europa (Polish) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
738 CTC CTC (Russian) moved from TP 29 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
739 BENFC Benfica TV (Portuguese) moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
740 HTBA NTV America (Russian) moved from TP 20 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
741 TVCI Center TV International (Russian) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
749 RKINO TV1000 Russian Kino (Russian) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
767 RELIG Religia TV (Arabic) moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
816 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
817 SIC SPT (Portuguese) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7115 ALJSP moved from TP 17 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
8877 GRMSP moved from TP 19 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9815 SPRTV Sport TV Americas (Portuguese) moved from TP 21 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9845 RAI RAI moved from TP 27 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9903 KHL KHL (Russian) moved from TP 3 to TP 31 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
19024 RDZNA renamed IAPP1 (118° TP 13 ITV Hidden)
19237 DSNYT renamed IAPP2 (118° TP 13 ITV Hidden)
19242 TDIH renamed IAPP3 (118° TP 13 ITV Hidden)
9135 WNGS BUFFALO, NY renamed WBBZ (5 Local) (110° 27s9 (NWPennsylvania) SD Buffalo, NY market Hidden)
9135 WNGS BUFFALO, NY renamed WBBZ (5 Local) (61.5° 13s4 (Washington DC) SD MPEG4 Buffalo, NY market Hidden)
8414 KTAQ GREENVILLE, TX renamed KTXD (47 Local) (110° 29s21 (NE Texas) SD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8414 KTAQ GREENVILLE, TX renamed KTXD (47 Local) (61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
6665 WHPM (23 Local) renumbered 6663 on 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
560 NBATV NBA TV 110° TP 9 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
560 NBATV NBA TV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 16 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 110° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9562 NBAHD (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9563 NBAHD (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 110° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9564 NBAHD (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9565 NBAHD (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9566 NBAHD (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9567 NBAHD (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9568 NBAHD (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9569 NBAHD (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9570 NBAHD (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 110° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9571 NBAHD (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9572 NBAHD (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
625 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
625 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9543 NHLHD (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9544 NHLHD (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9545 NHLHD (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9546 NHLHD (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9547 NHLHD (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9548 NHLHD (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9549 NHLHD (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9550 NHLHD (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9551 NHLHD (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9552 NHLHD (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9553 NHLHD (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9554 NHLHD (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9555 NHLHD (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
5266 KREN (27 HD Local) RENO, NV (CW) 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) HD Reno, NV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 27 HD)
8286 W21AU (21) ORLANDO, FL 110° 31s1 (South Florida) SD Orlando, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 21 Local)
8286 W21AU (21) ORLANDO, FL 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 21 Local)

*Preview Status Change*
669 ABHJN Aastha Bhajan (Hindi) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9858 TIVI5 TV 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 18 SD Preview
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
581 JUS1 Jus One 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
573 SNSKR Sanskar (Hindi) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
586 ALPHA Alpha (Greek) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden
589 ANTPR Antenna 20 Years Channel (Greek) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden
603 ERT ERT World (Greek) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden
911 ANTRA Antenna Radio (Greek) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden
912 RYTHM Rythmos Radio (Greek) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden
913 SSPFM Super Sport FM (Greek) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden
914 NT105 NET Radio 105.8 FM (Greek) 118° TP 30 Audio Hidden
915 ERA-5 ERA 5 Radio 118° TP 30 Audio Hidden
916 ERASP ERA Sport Radio 118° TP 26 Audio Hidden
318 SHO-E Showtime East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
318 SHO-E Showtime East 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
319 SHO-W Showtime West 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
319 SHO-W Showtime West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
320 SHOTO Showtime Too 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
320 SHOTO Showtime Too 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
333 FLIX Flix 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
333 FLIX Flix 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
4922 SHO-E Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - DRM Added
5516 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - DRM Added
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - DRM Added
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - DRM Added
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD - DRM Added
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD - DRM Added
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 129° TP 23 HD - DRM Added
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 72.7° TP 27 HD - DRM Added
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 129° TP 20 HD - DRM Added
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 72.7° TP 3 HD - DRM Added
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 129° TP 23 HD - DRM Added
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 72.7° TP 27 HD - DRM Added
327 TMC-E The Movie Channel East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
327 TMC-E The Movie Channel East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
328 TMCXE The Movie Channel Xtra East 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
328 TMCXE The Movie Channel Xtra East 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 110° TP 19 HD - DRM Added
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 72.7° TP 28 HD - DRM Added
329 TMC-W The Movie Channel West 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
329 TMC-W The Movie Channel West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
330 TMCXW The Movie Channel Xtra West 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - DRM Added
330 TMCXW The Movie Channel Xtra West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - DRM Added
623 MSALA Masala TV (Urdu) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden

*LName/Text Change*
19807 TXT7 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *We hope you've enjoyed your premium programming offer! This offer expires in 3 days. Visit mydish.com/myoffers to view or make changes to your offer.* (was 1E000 We hope you've enjoyed your premium programming offer! This offer expires in 3 days. Visit dish.com/myoffers to view or make changes to your offer.)
19807 TXT7 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *We hope you've enjoyed your premium programming offer! This offer expires in 3 days. Visit mydish.com/myoffers to view or make changes to your offer.* (was 1E000 We hope you've enjoyed your premium programming offer! This offer expires in 3 days. Visit dish.com/myoffers to view or make changes to your offer.)
19807 TXT7 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *We hope you've enjoyed your premium programming offer! This offer expires in 3 days. Visit mydish.com/myoffers to view or make changes to your offer.* (was 1E000 We hope you've enjoyed your premium programming offer! This offer expires in 3 days. Visit dish.com/myoffers to view or make changes to your offer.)

*Uplinks Removed*
152 CBSSN CBS Sports Network removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
152 CBSSN CBS Sports Network removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
167 GAC Great American Country removed from 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
167 GAC Great American Country removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5761 TRGRW removed from 118° TP 13 (SD Hidden)
5764 TRGRE removed from 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6858 ANTEN removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
6859 ERT removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
6861 ALPHA removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
9638 CLH Business TV (CLH) - Data removed from 121° TP 13 (SD Hidden)
6663 WGBCD (31 Local) MERIDIAN, MS (FOX) SV* removed from 110° 31s11 (West Alabama) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden)
8238 KOFYD (15 Local) SAN FRANCISCO, CA removed from 110° 26s43 (North California) (SD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden)

8519 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Precuser to CNNI I hope!


Unfortunately not. The "NOTAX" channel is something special DISH puts up when they want to protest a state desiring to add or change taxes on satellite service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5 changes seen 2/24/12 at 5:07pm ET (v24)*

*LName/Text Change*
19906 BMG07 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-DISH now to hear a great limited time programming offer from Dish)
19906 BMG07 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-DISH now to hear a great limited time programming offer from Dish)
19906 BMG07 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com* (was 1E000 Call 800-333-DISH now to hear a great limited time programming offer from Dish)

*No Longer Available*
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD *TEST* Hidden
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden

8519 Channels


----------



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

James, didn't you say earlier that they are testing the Smithsonian Channel? Any idea when it will be added?

Thanks!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Food Lion Man said:


> James, didn't you say earlier that they are testing the Smithsonian Channel? Any idea when it will be added?


It is still testing but I don't know when it will be made public. Not all tests lead to channels going live.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 2/27/12 at 11:36am ET (v13)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed GAME (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed GAME (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8519 Channels

*51 changes seen 2/27/12 at 4:52pm ET (v15)*

*Other Changes*
340 ENCOR Encore East 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
340 ENCOR Encore East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
351 STRZW Starz! West 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
351 STRZW Starz! West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5514 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
5546 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5546 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5574 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
19281 TRBL1 119° TP 10 ITV - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
19281 TRBL1 72.7° TP 22 ITV - x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
350 STARZ Starz! 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
350 STARZ Starz! 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
4924 STARZ Starz! 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5561 STARZ Starz! 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5572 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
343 EACTN Encore Action 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
343 EACTN Encore Action 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
346 ELOVE Encore Love 110° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
346 ELOVE Encore Love 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
342 EWSTN Encore Western 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
342 EWSTN Encore Western 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
344 ESUSP Encore Suspense 110° TP 1 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
344 ESUSP Encore Suspense 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
345 EDRAM Encore Drama 110° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
345 EDRAM Encore Drama 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
377 MPLEX Movieplex 119° TP 20 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
377 MPLEX Movieplex 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
341 ENCRW Encore West 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)
341 ENCRW Encore West 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (5)

8519 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 2/28/12 at 1:16pm ET (v22)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5761 TRGRW added to 118° TP 13 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG* - Regional Restriction
19229 SPRTS added to 118° TP 13 (ITV) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Other Changes*
5173 KXVA (15 HD Local) ABILENE, TX (FOX) 61.5° 7s16 (Dallas) HD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed
5273 KIDY (6 HD Local) SAN ANGELO, TX (FOX) 119° 3sB10 (Houston) HD San Angelo, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed

8521 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 2/29/12 at 4:??am ET (v27)*

*Channels Renamed*
5251 KPSP CATHEDRAL CITY-PALM, CA (CBS) renamed KESQ2 PALM SPRINGS, CA (ABC) (38 HD Local) (129° 9s33 (South California) HD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden)
9323 KPSP CATHEDRAL CITY-PALM, CA (CBS) renamed KESQ2 PALM SPRINGS, CA (ABC) (38 Local) (110° 31s39 (SC California) SD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
9448 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9448 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended
9437 TRV (196 HD) The Travel Channel 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9437 TRV (196 HD) The Travel Channel 72.7° TP 11 HD - Preview Ended

8521 Channels

*236 changes seen 2/29/12 at 4:51pm ET (v00)*

*Channels Now Available*
6091 SXM91 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6091 SXM91 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6092 SXM92 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6092 SXM92 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6093 SXM93 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6093 SXM93 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6094 SXM94 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6094 SXM94 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6095 SXM95 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6095 SXM95 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6096 SXM96 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6096 SXM96 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6097 SXM97 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6097 SXM97 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6098 SXM98 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6098 SXM98 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6099 SXM99 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
6099 SXM99 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio Preview - *AVAILABLE*
837 TLNOV Univision TL Novellas 110° TP 21 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
837 TLNOV Univision TL Novellas 77° TP 28 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5739 EARTH (70 Local) DISH Earth Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
103 PREVW Free Preview Announcements added to 110° TP 2 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
103 PREVW Free Preview Announcements added to 61.5° TP 6 (SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 103
152 MLBN MLB Network added to 119° TP 16 (SD) *AVAILABLE*
152 MLBN MLB Network added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 152
167 NUVO nuvo tv added to 119° TP 21 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
167 NUVO nuvo tv added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 21 Ch 167
658 BBCAR [International Channel] added to 118° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
714 ZEESM [International Channel] added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
737 PTCTV [International Channel] added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
738 PNJBI [International Channel] added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
739 GPUNJ [International Channel] added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
729 FOODM [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9411 ENLC Enlace TV added to 119° TP 9 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9411 ENLC Enlace TV added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 9411

*Channels Moved*
727 VIDIT Video Italia moved from TP 29 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
728 RAI RAI moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
730 RAINW RAI News 24 (Italian) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
756 MDSET Mediaset Italia moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
908 RAD60 Radio Italia Anni 60 moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
909 RADIT Radio Italia moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
910 RAIRD RAItalia Radio moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
4393 UCTV University of California TV moved from 119° TP 9 to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
4393 UCTV University of California TV moved from 72.7° TP 15 to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9412 UCTV University of California TV moved from 119° TP 9 to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
9412 UCTV University of California TV moved from 72.7° TP 15 to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6002 SXM02 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6002 SXM02 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6003 SXM03 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6003 SXM03 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6004 SXM04 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6004 SXM04 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6005 SXM05 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6005 SXM05 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6006 SXM06 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6006 SXM06 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6007 SXM07 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6007 SXM07 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6008 SXM08 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6008 SXM08 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6009 SXM09 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6009 SXM09 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6010 SXM10 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 8 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6010 SXM10 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6015 SXM15 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6015 SXM15 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6016 SXM16 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6016 SXM16 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6018 SXM18 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6018 SXM18 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6019 SXM19 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 8 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6019 SXM19 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6020 SXM20 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6020 SXM20 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6021 SXM21 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6021 SXM21 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6022 SXM22 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6022 SXM22 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6023 SXM23 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6023 SXM23 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6024 SXM24 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6024 SXM24 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6025 SXM25 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6025 SXM25 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6026 SXM26 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6026 SXM26 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6027 SXM27 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6027 SXM27 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6028 SXM28 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6028 SXM28 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6029 SXM29 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6029 SXM29 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6030 SXM30 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6030 SXM30 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6031 SXM31 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6031 SXM31 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6032 SXM32 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6032 SXM32 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6033 SXM33 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6033 SXM33 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6034 SXM34 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6034 SXM34 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6035 SXM35 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6035 SXM35 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6036 SXM36 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6036 SXM36 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6037 SXM37 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6037 SXM37 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6038 SXM38 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6038 SXM38 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6039 SXM39 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6039 SXM39 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6040 SXM40 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6040 SXM40 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6041 SXM41 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6041 SXM41 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6042 SXM42 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6042 SXM42 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6044 SXM44 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6044 SXM44 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6045 SXM45 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6045 SXM45 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6046 SXM46 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6046 SXM46 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6047 SXM47 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6047 SXM47 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6048 SXM48 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6048 SXM48 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6051 SXM51 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6051 SXM51 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6052 SXM52 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6052 SXM52 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6053 SXM53 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6053 SXM53 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6056 SXM56 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6056 SXM56 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6059 SXM59 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6059 SXM59 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6060 SXM60 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6060 SXM60 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6061 SXM61 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6061 SXM61 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6063 SXM63 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6063 SXM63 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6064 SXM64 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6064 SXM64 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6066 SXM66 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6066 SXM66 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6067 SXM67 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6067 SXM67 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6068 SXM68 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6068 SXM68 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6069 SXM69 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6069 SXM69 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6070 SXM70 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6070 SXM70 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6071 SXM71 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6071 SXM71 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6072 SXM72 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6072 SXM72 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6074 SXM74 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6074 SXM74 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6076 SXM76 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6076 SXM76 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6090 SXM90 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
6090 SXM90 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Package Flag Change (was Audio)
5271 KVTV (13 HD Local) LAREDO, TX (FOX) 129° 15s52 (South Texas) HD Larado, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 13 HD) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6494 KAUT (43 HD Local) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK (MYTV) 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) HD Oklahoma City, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 43 HD)
5255 KXTU (57 HD Local) COLORADO SPRINGS, CO 129° 2s28 (SE Colorado) HD Colorado Springs, CO market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 57 HD)
5251 KESQ2 (38 HD) PALM SPRINGS, CA (ABC) 129° 9s33 (South California) HD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 38 HD Local) Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed

*Preview Status Change*
206 FOXB FOX Business News 110° TP 8 SD Instant Order Preview
206 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order Preview
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order Preview

*Other Changes*
102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements 110° TP 2 SD Preview
102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Preview
153 MLBN MLB Network 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
153 MLBN MLB Network 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4)
159 NUVO nuvo tv 119° TP 21 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
159 NUVO nuvo tv 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
621 GPUNJ Gpunjab Newstime 118° TP 30 SD Hidden
606 BBCAR BBC Arabic 118° TP 17 SD Hidden
602 PNJBI Punjabi TV 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
617 ZEESM Zee Smile 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
604 PTCTV PTC Punjabi 118° TP 21 SD Hidden
9434 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 129° TP 28 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 153 HD)
9434 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 72.7° TP 17 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 153 HD)
5305 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 153 HD)
5305 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 153 HD)
4919 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 153 HD)
5061 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 153 HD)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5271 KVTV Market Flag: *0F6B 00 6B* Network Name: *CBS*

*Uplinks Removed*
591 LAMNR La Minor (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
592 KHL KHL (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
593 CDYTV Comedy TV (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
599 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
609 SPRTV Sport TV Americas (Portuguese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
611 BBTVP BabyTV (Polish) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
657 ONGME Ongamenet (Korean) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
658 BTN Buddhist Television Network (Korean) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
661 WOWTV WOW-TV (Korean) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
668 JSTV Jesus Satellite Ministry (Korean) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
704 KBS KBS World removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
705 ARANG Arirang TV (Korean) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
712 RES Russian Extreme Sports (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
713 VIVA Viva TV (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
714 NBN4 NBN America (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
715 RPN9 RPN USA (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
717 GMAP GMA Pinoy TV (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
720 GMAL GMA Life TV (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
722 DZBB DZBB 594 Super Radyo (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden)
723 DWLS DWLS Barangay LS 97.1 Radio (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden)
733 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
734 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
736 ITVN ITVN (Polish) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
737 KINOE Kino Europa (Polish) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
738 CTC CTC (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
739 BENFC Benfica TV (Portuguese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
740 HTBA NTV America (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
741 TVCI Center TV International (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
749 RKINO TV1000 Russian Kino (Russian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
767 RELIG Religia TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
816 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
817 SIC SPT (Portuguese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
919 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 110° TP 10 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
7388 WHCT (38 Local) HARTFORD,SPRINGFIELD, CT removed from 119° 4sB17 (New York) (SD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
7388 WHCT (38 Local) HARTFORD,SPRINGFIELD, CT removed from 61.5° 1s3 (Bethpage) (SD MPEG4 Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
8385 KUVM (34 Local) FREEPORT, TX removed from 110° 12s16 (SE Texas) (SD Houston, TX market Hidden)
8385 KUVM (34 Local) FREEPORT, TX removed from 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)

8498 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*167 changes seen 2/29/12 at 6:11pm ET (v01)*

*Channels Now Available*
9411 ENLC Enlace TV 119° TP 9 SD - *AVAILABLE*
9411 ENLC Enlace TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
14087 WDBD2 JACKSON, MS (FOX) added to 110° 26s11 (West Alabama) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14107 KLRU4 AUSTIN, TX (PBS) added to 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-04)
14114 KVUE3 AUSTIN, TX (ABC) added to 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14135 KAKW2 KILLEEN, TX (UNIVISION) added to 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14150 KNVA2 AUSTIN, TX (CW) added to 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14160 WMAQ2 CHICAGO, IL (NBC) added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14169 WLS2 added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14181 WGN92 CHICAGO, IL (CW) added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14186 WCIU2 CHICAGO, IL added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14195 WCIU4 CHICAGO, IL added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-04)
14204 WCIU5 CHICAGO, IL added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-05)
14209 WMUR2 MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) added to 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14221 WUCW2 MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CW) added to 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14229 KSTC3 MINNEAPOLIS, MN added to 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14230 KSTC2 MINNEAPOLIS, MN added to 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-04)
14233 KLRU3 AUSTIN, TX (PBS) added to 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)

*Preview Status Change*
6002 SXM02 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6002 SXM02 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6003 SXM03 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6003 SXM03 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6004 SXM04 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6004 SXM04 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6005 SXM05 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6005 SXM05 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6006 SXM06 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6006 SXM06 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio - Preview Ended
6007 SXM07 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6007 SXM07 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio - Preview Ended
6008 SXM08 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6008 SXM08 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended
6009 SXM09 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6009 SXM09 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6010 SXM10 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 8 Audio - Preview Ended
6010 SXM10 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6015 SXM15 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6015 SXM15 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended
6016 SXM16 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6016 SXM16 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6018 SXM18 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6018 SXM18 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended
6019 SXM19 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 8 Audio - Preview Ended
6019 SXM19 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended
6020 SXM20 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6020 SXM20 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6021 SXM21 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6021 SXM21 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6022 SXM22 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6022 SXM22 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6023 SXM23 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6023 SXM23 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6024 SXM24 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6024 SXM24 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6025 SXM25 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6025 SXM25 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6026 SXM26 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6026 SXM26 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6027 SXM27 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6027 SXM27 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6028 SXM28 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6028 SXM28 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6029 SXM29 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6029 SXM29 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6030 SXM30 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6030 SXM30 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6031 SXM31 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6031 SXM31 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6032 SXM32 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6032 SXM32 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6033 SXM33 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6033 SXM33 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6034 SXM34 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6034 SXM34 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6035 SXM35 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6035 SXM35 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6036 SXM36 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6036 SXM36 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6037 SXM37 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6037 SXM37 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6038 SXM38 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6038 SXM38 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6039 SXM39 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6039 SXM39 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6040 SXM40 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6040 SXM40 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6041 SXM41 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6041 SXM41 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6042 SXM42 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6042 SXM42 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6044 SXM44 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6044 SXM44 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6045 SXM45 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6045 SXM45 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6046 SXM46 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6046 SXM46 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6047 SXM47 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6047 SXM47 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6048 SXM48 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6048 SXM48 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended
6051 SXM51 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6051 SXM51 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6052 SXM52 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6052 SXM52 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6053 SXM53 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6053 SXM53 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6056 SXM56 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6056 SXM56 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended
6059 SXM59 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6059 SXM59 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended
6060 SXM60 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6060 SXM60 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended
6061 SXM61 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6061 SXM61 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6063 SXM63 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended
6063 SXM63 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6064 SXM64 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6064 SXM64 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6066 SXM66 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6066 SXM66 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6067 SXM67 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended
6067 SXM67 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6068 SXM68 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6068 SXM68 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio - Preview Ended
6069 SXM69 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended
6069 SXM69 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended
6070 SXM70 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6070 SXM70 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 22 Audio - Preview Ended
6071 SXM71 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6071 SXM71 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 23 Audio - Preview Ended
6072 SXM72 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6072 SXM72 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6074 SXM74 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6074 SXM74 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended
6076 SXM76 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended
6076 SXM76 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended
6090 SXM90 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended
6090 SXM90 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Preview Ended
6091 SXM91 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6091 SXM91 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6092 SXM92 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6092 SXM92 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6093 SXM93 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6093 SXM93 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6094 SXM94 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6094 SXM94 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6095 SXM95 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6095 SXM95 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6096 SXM96 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6096 SXM96 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6097 SXM97 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6097 SXM97 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6098 SXM98 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6098 SXM98 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended
6099 SXM99 Sirius/XM Music 119° TP 16 Audio - Preview Ended
6099 SXM99 Sirius/XM Music 72.7° TP 14 Audio - Preview Ended

*Uplinks Removed*
908 RAD60 Radio Italia Anni 60 removed from 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden)
909 RADIT Radio Italia removed from 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden)
910 RAIRD RAItalia Radio removed from 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden)

8511 Channels


----------

